

How The Apple Tablet Could Ruin Computing (2009) - kunai
http://www.popsci.com/gear-amp-gadgets/article/2009-08/how-apple-tablet-could-ruin-computing

======
duncan_bayne
Link is broken for me, but here it is from Google's cache:

<http://goo.gl/OVPCV>

